# Scott CR1 SL...



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm shopping for a new bike. I'm leaning towards a C50, but was offered a deal on a Scott CR1 SL, fully built, Dura Ace, Ritchey bar/stem, Ksyrium SL's... $3500. Is that a typical price, anything great?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

MSRP off the Scott site is $5459.99 USD. IMHO, a very good deal!


----------



## snowkarver (Aug 20, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> I'm shopping for a new bike. I'm leaning towards a C50, but was offered a deal on a Scott CR1 SL, fully built, Dura Ace, Ritchey bar/stem, Ksyrium SL's... $3500. Is that a typical price, anything great?


Looks to be a great deal! Now that fall is in the air and the 2007 Scotts have been announced at Eurobike, prices on the current crop seem to be dropping like a rock. I just picked up a CR1 Pro here in Canada for about US$2600 - and then noticed that they've downgraded this model for next year with Kysrium Equipes instead of the Elites that came on my bike. Yay!


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

Gibson, I have a Scott CR1 Team Edition (the one used by the Saunier Team) with full brand new dura ace 10. PM me if still interested. I'm the US.


----------



## fedorsha (Sep 3, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> I'm shopping for a new bike. I'm leaning towards a C50, but was offered a deal on a Scott CR1 SL, fully built, Dura Ace, Ritchey bar/stem, Ksyrium SL's... $3500. Is that a typical price, anything great?


 Who gave you that offer? I'm in the market for a cr1 equipe,maybe they can get it for me in my price range. $3,500 was the cheapest i found the SL at bothel ski and bike. Thanks


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

This is the one I'm selling only with different wheels and no pedals. Light, fast and sweet.


----------



## fedorsha (Sep 3, 2006)

what year frame? size?


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

2006 Scott CR1 Frame Saunier Prodir Team Edition
2006 Full Dura-Ace
Size: small/52
Wheels: Mavic Cosmic Elite Clinchers with Michelin Carbon Tires and 10 speed Cassette (Ultegra)

Not included: computer, pedals and bottle cages.


----------



## fedorsha (Sep 3, 2006)

how much do you want? do u have a total weight w/ the mavic's? if ur serious bout selling im serious bout buying. feel free to call 508 524 9836


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

PM sent Fedorsha.


----------



## fedorsha (Sep 3, 2006)

pm sent fedorsha??


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I sent you a private message. Let me know if you receive it.


----------



## fedorsha (Sep 3, 2006)

yea i got it, give me a call


----------

